# I Think WW Seeds From Chronic Are Bad



## GrowRebel (Jul 24, 2008)

:ciao:Some of you already know I ordered some Nirvana White Widow seeds from Dr. Chronic and I truly think they are just plain bad:chuck: ... I tried germinating 6 seeds and only only two popped up once they cracked open  ... one never open it's baby leaves and died ... the other is sick ... growing very slowly:watchplant: ... I suspected something was wrong when the tap root didn't develop after cracking through ... all the healthy seeds I've germinate had tap roots that grew in the water ... that's how I germinate seeds ... the ones that didn't I knew would take longer to develop if popped or wouldn't make it ... 
I've germinated 100's of seeds and I've never had this problem with soil I know is good ... 
... I just find it hard to believe it's too hot for it to develop ... if the other plants can do it ... I see no reason why the WW can't either ... 
I checked Chronic's non- germination policy ... 

13. My seeds will not germinate                           
We carry out regular tests on all our seeds as do the breeders ,Our stock is always fresh , it is not our policy to sell seed stock more than 6 months old .

If you do experience problems we suggest you contact the breeder and inquire if any other consumers have experienced problems . We will NOT replace seeds that have not germinated due to grower error .
So as far as they are concern it's my fault ... but the seeds did germinate ... it's just that they are sick ... I will contact Chronic and see what they have to say ... or if they will respond ... I tried to contact Nirvana, but they email page is down ... 

I'll post if I get a response ... :confused2:


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm having problems with my Nirvana White Widows too. They pop up from the soil, get maybe two sets of small fan leaves and then just stop growing. They don't seem to die, just stay about two inches tall and go yellow. My soil and PH are all good and I have had good success with bagseeds using it. Maybe white widow is extremely fussy? Anyways, let me know if you hear anything GrowRebel.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 26, 2008)

OUCH,I ORDERED FROM THE DR MYSELF AND WW.sorry about the caps. just my luck,reputation is going down fast.


----------



## karmacat (Jul 26, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> So as far as they are concern it's my fault ... but the seeds did germinate ... it's just that they are sick ... I will contact Chronic and see what they have to say ... or if they will respond ... I tried to contact Nirvana, but they email page is down ...
> 
> I'll post if I get a response ... :confused2:



I used to work for Nirvana as a part of their admin,you won't get a replacement unless you ordered them direct from Nirvana.
If you order them from a seed bank ,Nirvana looks at it as a risk you take.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I understand what you are saying ... I know the risk ...  would like to give Chronic a chance to make good ... if the seeds are indeed bad he would have to take it up with Nirvana ... :angrywife::chuck:



			
				Stonerman said:
			
		

> I'm having problems with my Nirvana White Widows too. They pop up from the soil, get maybe two sets of small fan leaves and then just stop growing. They don't seem to die, just stay about two inches tall and go yellow. My soil and PH are all good and I have had good success with bagseeds using it. Maybe white widow is extremely fussy? Anyways, let me know if you hear anything GrowRebel.



According to journals from growers with healthy seeds they didn't seem to have any trouble ... when those tap roots didn't develop I knew something was wrong ... the Blueberry I got from peakseeds are doing fantastic ... I hear it can be fussy too ... but they are doing well ...
... I'm having the same problem as you ... they pop up ... the ones that did that is ... then they stop growing ... 
... I got a form email from Chronic stating he gets lots of emails and it takes him a while to answer, plus he included the FAQ section ... I will see if he returns my email ... I asked what his policy was for sick seeds ... 
 


			
				oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Same for me, with a 0% of 10 beans germinated.



Well ... at least now we know it isn't us ... three different growers ... in three different areas ... all getting poor results from the same seeds ... he can't call it grower error:doh: ... we will have to see if he will make good ... if not ... then I would advise each of you to reported it to the seedbankupdate ... that's what I plan to do ... 



			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> OUCH,I ORDERED FROM THE DR MYSELF AND WW.sorry about the caps. just my luck,reputation is going down fast.



If it's not too late perhaps you could cancel or order another strain? ... I would definitely state why ... :hitchair:


----------



## karmacat (Jul 26, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I understand what you are saying ... I know the risk ...  would like to give Chronic a chance to make good ... if the seeds are indeed bad he would have to take it up with Nirvana ... :angrywife::chuck:



Let me know if the Doc is not able to help and I will contact Nirvana for you and see if they are prepared to make good.


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad it's not just me. I am so bummed about it, was so looking forward to trying White Widow. I Had 4 that grew to about two inches and stopped growing, two that didn't germ at all and 4 left still that I have been afraid to start. The seeds were all pretty light in color, not dark and stripy looking. Got them from Doc Chronic back in May.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Let me know if the Doc is not able to help and I will contact Nirvana for you and see if they are prepared to make good.



Hey thanks a lot ... I would really appreciate that ... I will definitely let you know ... 




			
				Stonerman said:
			
		

> I'm glad it's not just me. I am so bummed about it, was so looking forward to trying White Widow. I Had 4 that grew to about two inches and stopped growing, two that didn't germ at all and 4 left still that I have been afraid to start. The seeds were all pretty light in color, not dark and stripy looking. Got them from Doc Chronic back in May.



Nope ... it's not just you ... found four other growers with the same problem with the same seeds from the same guy ... I know where you are coming from ... I was so looking forward to having WW for Xmas ... now my dreams have been dashed ... :doh:Big bummer ...
The seeds I got looked ok ... the problem was when I germinated them and the tap root wouldn't develop ... that was the first red flag ... I got these seeds from the Doc in June ... 
... if the doc doesn't make good I feel we should warn other growers about this ...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you to all of you guys for the warning.i was gonna place my order with the boutique next week for some ww beans,but screw that.looks like its back to searching strains for me. thats again.-peace


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 27, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Nope ... it's not just you ... found four other growers with the same problem with the same seeds from the same guy ... I know where you are coming from ... I was so looking forward to having WW for Xmas ... now my dreams have been dashed ... :doh:Big bummer ...
> The seeds I got looked ok ... the problem was when I germinated them and the tap root wouldn't develop ... that was the first red flag ... I got these seeds from the Doc in June ...
> ... if the doc doesn't make good I feel we should warn other growers about this ...


 
I don't know about my tap roots because I always just put the seeds straight into the soil and keep it damp and they sprout in a day or two. These White Widows all came up with their shells still attatched. On one, I had to remove it myself. They looked ok for a few days, then they would just stop growing and start curling upward and turning yellow. I actually still have a couple that I threw outside a few weeks ago. They are still alive, but no new growth, small and sickly looking.

Keep us updated on anything you hear from the Doc. I may write him an email too.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not sure why you are all having difficulties. I ordered mine in june. I got 100% germ rate on ten beans. Some are lacking in the growth but others are doing just fine. I honestly had more trouble with Nirvana bubblicious then the WW. I will be taking cuttings from the healthy ww to get a good mother. I also germed mine in rockwool and watered them with Olivia's rooting solution for the first week and then voodoo juice for the next two. Maybe this promoted a good root structure that gave me the success you guys/gals are lacking. The Doc did me right when half of my order got lost (not confiscated but just plain lost). I say the beef is most likely with Nirvana and not Doc. I think that you get what you pay for. My Dutchpassion Blueberry beans were 3times as much as any Nirvana Strain and I only got 5 beans. However, my Blueberry is very healthy, fast growing, nute and heat friendly, and overall just much better genetics. I think this is something to take into consideration when ordering beans.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 28, 2008)

I paid the same price for my peakseed blueberry as I did for the nirvana white widow ... my blueberry is doing fantastic ... so you get what you pay for doesn't wash ... I used some superthrive on the sprouts ... I hope that helps ... but they are still pretty sick ... the three I have anyway ...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 28, 2008)

May I suggest some sort of root nutrient? Also what is the medium you have them in? I am not taking sides just sharing my experience with this breeders strain. It maybe not that you are doing something wrong but there maybe a way to get them back on track. If you look at my grow the second row in my aero is all WW from Nirvana order from the Doc the same time as you guys/gals. We just need to diagnose the problem and see if we can't fix it together. To be honest we are probably gonna be better off fixing it ourselves then relying on the seed bank or supplier to fix it. I can offer any advice on my experience so feel free to hit me up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm one for one. It was a female and I just took cuttings from her and never tried to pop another one.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 28, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> May I suggest some sort of root nutrient? Also what is the medium you have them in? I am not taking sides just sharing my experience with this breeders strain. It maybe not that you are doing something wrong but there maybe a way to get them back on track. If you look at my grow the second row in my aero is all WW from Nirvana order from the Doc the same time as you guys/gals. We just need to diagnose the problem and see if we can't fix it together. To be honest we are probably gonna be better off fixing it ourselves then relying on the seed bank or supplier to fix it. I can offer any advice on my experience so feel free to hit me up.


Oh no no ... I understand where you are coming from ... no need to take sides ... I have some superthrive ... will that do? ... I would like to get what I have on track and am willing to work with them ... I'll see if I can find the thread you refered to ... perhaps I can find a way to get them to survive :watchplant:... It would be easier and quicker than trying to deal with the bank ... :confused2:
... I am using pro-mix soil ... this stuff saved some very sick plants ... so the soil is without question ... 
... if you need anymore information let me know ... :joint:


----------



## andy52 (Jul 28, 2008)

i think we should get what we pay for top of the line seeds.i do not know what you guys spent,but i sent 70 USD and i had better get good product.one thing i do know how to do is germ a seed.might need some help after that,but have always had good luck germin seeds.think i will email him and see if i can change my order to something else.good luck guys and keep it posted if you hear from the dr.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 28, 2008)

I would use some sort of rooting solution, Olivia's, Voodoo Juice, or something similar. Mine were at a stop until the roots got a good structure to them and then they just exploded with new growth. Also I had to get mey temps below 80, the Blueberry didn't mind 90 but the WW just sat at an idle till I got my temps at 79. That is why my Blueberry are about 3 inches taller then the WW and bubblicious I have. But once I got these things in check the grew just as fast as the Blueberry. Also I don't believe the whole no nutes for 3 weeks thing. Mine were getting something right off the bat. I admit it wasn't much to avoided burning them up but it was something to feed them.


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 28, 2008)

The soil I use is Black Gold potting soil. I mix it with 1/3 perlite and 1 tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon. The bag seeds I have done loved this mix. I will try some rooting solution. One of the White Widows I threw outside looks fairly healthy after all the rain we have had, but still has not grown any more. It is about a month old now. I will try to put up a pic later tonight. Maybe it can be saved. I still have 4 more seeds I could try, but don't want to mess them up.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 28, 2008)

i just sent email to the dr.stating that there was a problem with their seeds with several people from this site.i also told them,that if there is a problem with the WW seed to replace my order with durban poison.we'll see if they reply.hopefully,i do not want to have to go thru what you guys have.heck it takes long enough to get the seeds in the first place.thanks guys


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

any updates from anyone?


----------



## karmacat (Jul 30, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> They can have that policy all they want but I can tell you that now I will NOT buy Nirvana seeds for the foreseeable future.  When you buy Nirvana seeds, doesn't matter from whom, and they don't pop it's Nirvana's fault in the eye of the consumer.
> 
> Like if I buy a Sony radio from Best Buy and it doesn't work.  It's not Best Buys fault.  Sure I'll take it back there first to try to get a replacement but ultimately it is Sony's problem. Doesn't matter if the kids stocking the shelves at Best Buy used it to play hockey or not.



You will find this is the policy with 99% of breeders,were seed banks are concerned,you cannot hold the breeder reponsible when they have no control over how the seed bank stores the seeds or how old the seed is once the seed bank sells it.

If the remaining seeds are returned to the seed bank,the seed bank can then apply for a replacement pack.I know for a fact Sensi and a few other breeders do it this way.As do Nirvana.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2008)

> you cannot hold the breeder reponsible when they have no control over how the seed bank stores the seeds or how old the seed is once the seed bank sells it.



They do indeed have a responsibility to their customers. As long as their name is on the packet it doesn't matter who is selling it. It is their name and reputation on the line.

I bought bad seeds directly from Nirvana before. They said they were going to replace them but never did. In fact they ignored my emails completley.

If you're still friendly with them karmacat, could you get them to get in touch with me ?


----------



## karmacat (Jul 30, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I bought bad seeds directly from Nirvana before. They said they were going to replace them but never did. In fact they ignored my emails completley.



I'm guessing you spoke to John(funkopath) the reason myself and a number walked away from Nirvana and yes I still chat to the owners on a weekly basis and i'll get some info from you in PM and be happy to contact them for you.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 30, 2008)

i emailed the doc with my concerns about the WW seed not being viable.he replied that he would change my order to my 2nd choice.no rebuttal at all,hmmmmm. .now that sounds funny,doesn't it.well i chose to try the durban poison seeds.sounds like a strain i would like.
  i also mentioned that there was several concerns about the WW seed from him,from at least 4 other people,that had ordered from him.NO COMMENT.i will watch posts about this subject for a long time.thanks all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2008)

does anyone got any pics of these bad seeds so i can make a decision my self without reading all these opinions. ive heard alot of good things from nirvana, maybe not their white widow but i just want to see for my self how bad these are.... i mean come on in b grade ill find perfect dark seeds, but order them to get hermie sounding little white pre mature seeeds. 

i must see this for myself, anyone with dr chronic seeds they arnt happy please take a picture so maybe ill decide to switch breeders. thanks toke


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 30, 2008)

I took this just before I planted them ... they were in the water a couple of days ... they cracked open the first day, yet the tab root didn't develop at all ... when I germinate healthy seeds the tap root grows while it's still in the water ... the ones that didn't either died, or were sick ... 

oh yeah ... so far no response from chronic ...  

 oh oh ... no picture ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 30, 2008)

here you go


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

Sucks man. I hope the best for everyone invloved. I got 10 for 10 germ ratio in rockwool.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> thank you to all of you guys for the warning.i was gonna place my order with the boutique next week for some ww beans,but screw that.looks like its back to searching strains for me. thats again.-peace


dont give up hope now they got there beens from the DOC prob old stock or something going threw gypsy you will prob get a fresher batch than the doc would have lots of people grew it out with sucsses ive seen pics that will blow your mind and they had no problems i use gypsy exlusively i dont trust the doc first of all he take the seeds out of the sealed breeders pack when he sends them i dont like that at all who knows what hes giving you if the packs are opened gypsy sends sealed breeders packs the doc is faster than gypsy by a few days but i havent been disapointed in gypsys service at all and they let you know whats going on with your order when its in packing when it was sent i like that they just seem more buisness like than the doc


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 31, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Let me know if the Doc is not able to help and I will contact Nirvana for you and see if they are prepared to make good.



Just wanted to let you know I got no response from chronic ... just a form email ... nothing that addressed the problem ...:ignore:


----------



## andy52 (Jul 31, 2008)

i also got an email from doc saying he had no problem swapping my order out.no rebuttal about the bad seed issue.so i went with durban poison


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

> he take the seeds out of the sealed breeders pack


Only if you request them to be taken out. You can def get them in sealed breeder packs from the doc. Sorry about you guys luck. Every bean i've tried to pop from the Doc popped.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Only if you request them to be taken out. You can def get them in sealed breeder packs from the doc. Sorry about you guys luck. Every bean i've tried to pop from the Doc popped.


last order i got i tried one strain purple widow to test the doc out at first i thougth he ripped me off and sent an empty pack took a couple min to realize they were in this blue thing with cotton swabs on both ends holding the seeds in so next order i should just request to keep them in the packs


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I decide to give the doc another chance to respond ... the first email I sent I didn't include my order number ... this time I did ... and I mention other growers were having the same problem with that particular strain.  I'll let you guys know if he responds ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

> so next order i should just request to keep them in the packs


Thats it. Theres a lil box with like three choices of how you'd like them sent. I always choose to take them out because they are less likely to get crushed. Btw, you shouldn't tell how he ships the unpacked beans...just a heads up.


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi folks ... I got another form email from chronic today ... same as before ... still nothing to address the issue :ignore:... I guess my only hope is to work with what I have and hope I can pull them through and hope I have females ... at least one healthy one to clone from ... that's my hope now.  Let the buyer beware ...


----------



## karmacat (Aug 5, 2008)

Any futher news Growrebel ?


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 5, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Any futher news Growrebel ?



Afraid not ... it's been several days since I emailed :ignore:... I would guess he is not going to back the seeds:hitchair: ... I'm working to with the ones that I got to pop up from the soil ... hopefully I will get a healthy female ... I'm suck with working with what I have ... I do think it is poor business practice not to back the products you sell ... :angrywife:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, I feel for you guys. I hate to see people not get what they were expecting.


----------



## karmacat (Aug 6, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Afraid not ... it's been several days since I emailed :ignore:... I would guess he is not going to back the seeds:hitchair: ... I'm working to with the ones that I got to pop up from the soil ... hopefully I will get a healthy female ... I'm suck with working with what I have ... I do think it is poor business practice not to back the products you sell ... :angrywife:



I don't normally get invovled if the seeds were not brought directly from Nirvana,but I arranged for a replacement pack for another member here and if you like I can try for you.
I make no promises,because as I have mentioned in earlier posts,I no longer work for Nirvana,but still friendly with the owners.


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 6, 2008)

I would be extremely grateful if you would try that ... I understand if you can't ...


----------



## karmacat (Aug 7, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I would be extremely grateful if you would try that ... I understand if you can't ...



Ok glad to say its all sorted and another pack of WW has been arranged,I'll send you a PM once I've finished work.


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 7, 2008)

:ciao:That's fantastic!:banana::yay:Thank you so much!  I will look for your PM.:aok::2940th_rasta:


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 7, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Ok glad to say its all sorted and another pack of WW has been arranged,I'll send you a PM once I've finished work.


 
That's cool Grow Rebel will be getting replacements, but what about the rest of us?


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 16, 2008)

All my White Widows died : ( I still have the other 4 seeds to try, hopefully there will be at least one healthy female out of them. On the bright side, I have a nice healthy Haze girl that is two weeks into flower : )


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah,i wish somebody would get me my seeds.i sent 70.00 for the WW and have never heard a word.been over a month now.just got screwed i guess.i will order from somewhere else i guess. i placed several orders from different places and got them all except from doc chronic.thanks for letting me vent


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 16, 2008)

Pothead 420,

I think you are wrong for disclosing the stealth shipping method... There are people here watching that we dont need knowing the stealth methods and that is why you get your beans.

Ive gotten both of my seed orders from the DOC with no issues. He will ship them sealed with the breeder packs or is nice enough to repack them stealthy...

MODS,
Please EDIT out this post the stealth shipping methods that were disclosed.....in order to keep it stealth...PLEASE!


----------



## karmacat (Aug 16, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> yeah,i wish somebody would get me my seeds.i sent 70.00 for the WW



$70 I take it they were not Nirvana WW


----------

